# Merry Christmas to someone else!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Someone was nice enough to treat themselves to almost $400 on our debit card this morning uggghh. We were able to transfer our money over to savings online... but the banks are closed so not much else we can do. Just completely disgusts me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is horrible. I sure hope you can get things straightened out.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

HOw did they do that? That is awful. My son in law had a bad day yesterday too. He cashed his check at walmart cause his bank was closed, then went to game stop to get my son a christmas present only to find out walmart had given him a counterfeit hundred dollar bill and walmart won't do anything to make it right. He called attorney and was told the only thing he can do is file a police report because walmart has it posted that it is the customers responsibilty to make sure before they leave the store they aren't given counterfeit money. I"m sorry this happened to you both.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thats terrible about your son in law! Why would anything even think to check bills from walmart, I know I sure wouldn't even think to look at them before putting them in my wallet!
I don't know how they got our debit number, but this is not the first time it has happened either.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

You don't think it's someone you know do you that could have access to look at your card? 
I have never thought to check money either but i will be from now on.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh no! I am sooo sorry. I know that heart sick ache you must have. It makes me so mad the length some people go through to steal other's hard earned money (or whatever else). I sure hope they find the scum! Surveilance cameras would be nice. Hopefully you'll get a big break in this manner and they will be caught and punished. Prayers to you and your family that bank will cover you.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my I'm sorry for both of you. My inlaws had some one steal checks a few weeks ago during a break in and had 900 written in checks. Some were done on line some how back east, the others were 3rd party that a bank actually cashed. The police now know who the local one is and are looking for her.
I wouldn't have even thought about the counterfeit from a store either. You can bet I'll be checking my bills. The older ones are more difficult but the newer ones have several ways to tell. I guess we all need to be careful since the thieves are out. Hope you can all still have a nice christmas. My goats aren't happy it was freezing rain and now snow, we have winter advisory until later tomorrow.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my - i am so sorry to everyone.... and here I was being pitiful because I ran out of propane for the house this morning which means - no heat, no hot water, and no OVEN!!!! ugh!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I think you have every right to feel pitiful for yourself for running out of propane, more so than us lol! I am sure our money will be returned, as it had been before when this happened. Its just ridiculous that this has happened before, and another time they had to cancel our card as info as compromised in the bank. Seems like they would get their act together, guess its time to change banks!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry Ive been in that boat! We had all elec where we were last winter and had a power outage, luckily it was only until about midnight, and we had my travel trailer. Where I am now our water is spring fed, great if power goes out, BUT I have to keep it running in the house at all times and the out door faucets. Our only heat source is oil furnace and we have freezing weather and snowing right now. My hubby just had to go buy 5 gal of diesel fuel to get us through the day. 
Do you have any type of rv, travel trailer? Or someone you could stay with for a bit??


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Same thing happed to my mom yesterday! Someone bought a plane ticket to the Virgin Islands on her credit card!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , I am so sorry for everybody , that is terrible..
I hope all gets straightened out somehow..the creeps that do such a thing should be jailed , end of story. Most likely have done things like this before Im sure.

I have heard of a bank giving a counterfeit bill , so its not uncommon practice. They know just when they can do these things too unfortunately  

I heard on one of the news stations that when a credit/bank card is swiped , the info is recorded into a device put over the original 
part you swipe your card so you wil never know it.
The people that do this are real professionals , its done everywhere , gas stations , stores even bank ATMs . 

When using your bank cards its better to use it as a credit then a debit.
This way no personal pins are being used.
And supposedly its easier to trace and get it refunded to your account then a debit is....

Unfortunately in this world we cant trust anybody , even the banks.
We learn the hard way sometimes we just have to check every bill even the change if you want to be accurate. I hate when you just cant turn your back on people so to speak..

The bad people will get their just reward one day , Im a true believer in what goes around comes around.

Again , I am so sorry for all that have been scammed


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, that is lousy what everyone has gone through, so sorry 
Nothing like that has happened here, but I know there is always a first time, and I dread it.
IMO it should ALWAYS be the store, bank, or wherever you are responsability on legit bills. I mean after all THEY are the ones who are supposed to be trained to see this stuff and check each bill, so if they are doing their job...where are the counterfeit's coming from?


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Well we had our card number stolen also at one time. It was before hurricane Katrina. These low lifes actually made a fake card and took out money everyday from ATMs in Fort Lauderdale. Now I live in Louisiana. My bank actually gave me a hard time. We each had our card so they said I gave it to someone to use in Fl or we went there to withdraw money. Yeah right. We had to wait almost two months for them get the videos from the ATMs and guess what it wasnt us taking the money out. They would only give us back half of our money because they said it was still suspicious and they were not going to seek the people out and press charges. They took my husbands debit card from him and treated us like children! I cussed out the head person at the bank and left. The nerve of them to say those things to us. We had been banking there for over 10 years!! They said they never heard of people stealing numbers and making fake cards. Yeah right. They just didn't want to bother with it. That is what is wrong. Those people are probably still stealing from other people to this day because nobody wants to bother with it. Well I was left with no money after the worst hurricane that I can ever remember. They took over $1000 dollars from me. And then we were treated like criminals. We had records that we were at work all weekend and even used the cards here in Louisiana. They just didn't care.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, that is awful, hope it gets straightened out and the person gets caught for doing it.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow that is absolutely horrible nursehelg!
We finally spoke to the bank today, and apparently the money never made it out of our account, it was still pending because their was no pin number used. They canceled that card and we have to pick up a new one. So ended up not being too much of a headache. Amazon actually sent us an e-mail yesterday telling us that there as an unauthorized charge, thats why we knew so fast about it. There was three different charges, one they were trying to buy something off a tv infomercial, the one at amazon and the biggest one was someone trying to take out $240 at an ATM in minnesota.


----------

